# What fish is this?



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I was looking for the address of AquaInspiration when I notice this pretty fish. Any one know what fish is that?
http://www.aquainspiration.com/img/contactus.jpg

Looks like a tetra neon crossed with glolite ...!?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Microrasbora briggitae


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah ... not exactly the way I remember them, but some of the pictures over the internet does show them to look like that.
Thanks Killieman.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

